# Thinking of moving to Greece



## anthonyspain (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking about moving to Greece from Spain so thought I'd get some views off expats who are living there or have lived there... good or bad cos I want the real picture. Spain sure looked great on the can...!

Thx


----------

